

Unexpected DuckDuckGo search for "ruby gsub!" - dj-wonk
http://djwonk.tumblr.com/post/55257965895/duckduckhack-squatting

======
schrodingersCat
I put the query in quotes and got it to work. Ddg reserves the "!" syntax for
bang and ddhack searches. This is probably what you were looking for:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1234741/ruby-gsub-
regex-m...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1234741/ruby-gsub-regex-
modifiers)

